# NJ - male GSD Blackie - tomorrow 8 am



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

JUST GOT THIS EMAIL:

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-08-27, 9:32PM EDT

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/816013682.html
URGENT FOR BLACKY---HE NEEDS SOMEONE TO COMMIT TO FOSTER OR ADOPT HIM BY 8 AM THURSDAY MORNING TO SAVE HIM FROM BEING PUT TO SLEEP AT THE SHELTER---CAN YOU SAVE HIM BY FOSTERING OR ADOPTING HIM? 

A SPECIAL PLEA FOR A VERY SPECIAL GENTLEMAN in Danger and out of time at the kill shelter: 

Blacky is an exquisite and sweet 8-year old male German Shepherd that weights 73 pounds. He has a mild temperament and is a very sweet dog that likes to be petted. He is friendly. 

His owner surrendered him to the kill shelter saying he was "moving" and could not take him with him. Blacky was slightly scared to suddenly find himself in a cold cage, but always remained very friendly: he is a very nice dog, a favorite among the medical staff and volunteers who spend time with him. 

He is majestic and walks nicely on the leash. Housebroken of course. Although many dogs were outside in the backyard with him, Blacky did not display ANY aggression whatsoever toward any other dogs met outside or through the pen. He takes food gently from your fingers. Blacky also knows his basic commands. He is not at all hyper though lively. Very well behaved dog, clearly owned, and with a beautiful gait 

Volunteers have followed BLACKY closely since he was admitted to the shelter. He has remained extraordinarily stable in his behavior. Always gentle, calm, sweet tempered and friendly. This dog is a family dog, a loyal companion who wants just one thing: to be with and serve his master just like a good dog is supposed to do. 

Blackie's time at the shelter is up and his life is at stake. Please help us SAVE this Great Boy by committing to foster or adopt him by 8 AM Thursday. We want to see him in a great, loving, responsible home. Contact us at 646-642-2227 or respond to this posting with your phone number so we can pull him from tomorrow (Thursday) morning’s euthanasia list before it's too late.
[email protected]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Goodness, this dog sounds perfect! 

Is there anyone out there who would like to adopt or can foster him?









Time is of the essence!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

"I die in the morning."


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRed
> "I die in the morning."











This is a great dog He will die in the morning - HELP!!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Today is Thursday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It 10 minutes past 8, is he dead already. What is the point of putting out a plea for a dog at night if the dog is going to be dead by the time people get to read it in the morning?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to save this dog it is always worth a chance & a Life to try ---- please call the contact # above, there may still be time -


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

This makes me so sad.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

If you can help - please contact just in case he is still alive!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone even called to verify if he is still alive??!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I called. Blackie is still at the shelter, but he DOES have rescue. She told me that she thinks its called Too Many Shepherds in NYC. I am not sure if that is the name, or if she is confusing it with the email address,(she said to email her and she can send me the contact info for the dog in case anyone wants to adopt him from the rescue) but at any rate, I thank the rescue for saving him!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Isn't that Jeannie Orsini from this board? Wonderful news!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah... yes this is Jeannie!

Tina


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope that is true and he is safe - God Bless you Jeannie!


----------

